# Help- Name my Hamsters!



## J.Bosley (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey Guys!
I just adopted 2 Dwarf Hamsters from a co-worker. They were her 12 yr old Daughter's pets, but she wasn't taking care of them! So when I mentioned I was thinking of getting a Hamster she gladly gave them to me :nod

They are cute! But overweight...ugh and they started fighting so are now in separate homes. I have 2 names picked out, but don't know who should be who! Sorry for the bad pictures, I am trying to let them settle in before hnadling them much 

The names:
Dill & Basil

The Hams:
Brown one- Fatter of the two, and more friendly.
White one- Skinner, and bullying the fat one... more shy of people.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 1, 2013)

I thought maybe, Willow for the white on.

And maybe Sprig for the brown one.

They are really cute!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 1, 2013)

Hmm I think Basil and Dill are cute! Some other names: Alfie(maybe the grey one?) Apollo, Artemis, Barnaby,Blake, and Napoleon.


----------



## J.Bosley (Jun 2, 2013)

They are both boys!
Thanks, but I was actually just asking for opinions on which Hamster should be Dill and which should be Basil. Sorry if that was unclear, haha!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh, I get it haha.  Well I think the white one coule be Dill and the brown one could be Basil.


----------



## J.Bosley (Jun 2, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Oh, I get it haha.  Well I think the white one coule be Dill and the brown one could be Basil.



I apparently like to be confusing haha! :nod

So far thats everyone's opinion! Guess thats how it's going to be. I'm sticking with "Herb" names as my Bunny is Chive haha


----------



## Zaiya (Jun 2, 2013)

BTW, dwarf hamsters always look overweight. It's just how they are. Yours are actually looking pretty good! (BTW again, if you want to know anything on hamsters, I will tell you all you want to know! I'm in 4-H with my hamster, and I can literally bore you to death with everything I know about chickens, rabbits and hamsters!!! )

Also, hamsters should never be housed together. Even if they get along at first or while they're young, they will eventually attack and/or kill each other. It's good that you've seperated them!

Are you sure they are both dwarves? Are they both full grown and about the same size? Can you give us pics of them next to something that compares the size, like a quarter or your name? Dill (White) looks like a Syrian, as I've never seen a dwarf that color...  Basil is definitely a dwarf, though.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 2, 2013)

I like herb names. They are cute and fit animals that eat herbs, haha.


----------



## J.Bosley (Jun 2, 2013)

Zaiya said:


> BTW, dwarf hamsters always look overweight. It's just how they are. Yours are actually looking pretty good! (BTW again, if you want to know anything on hamsters, I will tell you all you want to know! I'm in 4-H with my hamster, and I can literally bore you to death with everything I know about chickens, rabbits and hamsters!!! )
> 
> Also, hamsters should never be housed together. Even if they get along at first or while they're young, they will eventually attack and/or kill each other. It's good that you've seperated them!
> 
> Are you sure they are both dwarves? Are they both full grown and about the same size? Can you give us pics of them next to something that compares the size, like a quarter or your name? Dill (White) looks like a Syrian, as I've never seen a dwarf that color...  Basil is definitely a dwarf, though.



I was told they were "Russian Dwarfs" and then joined a Hamster forum! I was then told they are probably Hybrids. I don't really care what they are! :biggrin: They are definitely Dwarfs. No where NEAR the size of the Syrians we have at work (Petsmart)

Here is a picture of them together. I am letting them settle in before I start handling them! I have moved them to a larger cage, and am going to see if they continue to get along. If they fight I do have a cage in which to move one too! So far so good. They now have 2 of everything! 

I am VERY new to Hamsters, but have always wanted one. Now that I am 24 and living on my own I decided it was time! Plus a co-worker needed to re-home these two cuties.


----------



## Tauntz (Jun 2, 2013)

They are adorable! Yes, I like Dill for whitey & Basil for brownie! lol Of course if you are undecided on the names, I'm a Trekker so I like Tribble for brownie & Trouble for whitey! I was tempted to name my bunnies Tribble & Trouble but they were named before I got them & already knew their names! lol


----------



## J.Bosley (Jun 2, 2013)

Dill for the White one and Basil for the brown it is! Yay names


----------



## J.Bosley (Jun 2, 2013)

Dill and Basil had fun exploring their new cage! Ate some food, climbed the bars and Dill managed to figure out the different levels <3 I am in love already! I already want another type of Hamster haha oh pets, so addicting


----------



## Tauntz (Jun 2, 2013)

Awwww, they are so adorable! I had a sweet little girl hamster once! Unfortunately cat scared her to death, I was heartbroken & couldn't get another hamster.


----------



## J.Bosley (Jun 2, 2013)

I have never had a Hamster before! Definitely enjoying these two already, and I haven't even started any interactions haha 

Once I get along with these two, I'd LOVE to get a larger breed of Hamster. Like a Syrian.


----------



## Zaiya (Jun 3, 2013)

OK, they both look like dwarves, but I have never seen a dwarf Dill's color...

I have raised Syrians my entire life, and they are wonderful! I made the mistake of getting a dwarf, and she turned out to be vicious! My friend got a dwarf, and she is a sweetheart! It just depends on the individual hamster. Still, Syrians are larger, not as fast, easier to handle, and generally have a better attitude towards humans.


----------



## J.Bosley (Jun 4, 2013)

Zaiya said:


> OK, they both look like dwarves, but I have never seen a dwarf Dill's color...
> 
> I have raised Syrians my entire life, and they are wonderful! I made the mistake of getting a dwarf, and she turned out to be vicious! My friend got a dwarf, and she is a sweetheart! It just depends on the individual hamster. Still, Syrians are larger, not as fast, easier to handle, and generally have a better attitude towards humans.



Once I can afford another large cage (Bunny need vet attention...poor guy!) I will definitely be getting a Short Haired Syrian! :clapping:Yes, Dill has an odd coat color! Which is why I was told by a Hamster forum that he is probably a hybrid.


----------



## Zaiya (Jun 4, 2013)

Cool! He's cute!!!

Btw, I'm on a hamster forum, too!


----------



## J.Bosley (Jun 4, 2013)

Zaiya said:


> Cool! He's cute!!!
> 
> Btw, I'm on a hamster forum, too!



Which one? I'm on Hamster Central


----------



## WaffleTheif (Jun 4, 2013)

I like those names! Good choice! :thumbup

~Waffle


----------



## Zaiya (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm on Hamster Hideout.


----------



## J.Bosley (Jun 4, 2013)

WaffleTheif said:


> I like those names! Good choice! :thumbup
> 
> ~Waffle



Thanks!


----------



## J.Bosley (Jun 4, 2013)

Zaiya said:


> I'm on Hamster Hideout.



I'll have to check it out


----------

